# Between these two climbers



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

I know there are better ones out there, but I am trying to stay under the $150 mark. I have found these two and not sure which would be the better choice, so I decided to take to you guys!

http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...nds_Expedition_Climber&aID=503H2&merchID=4006

http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p...Id=4286113&cp=4406646.4413993.4414427.4414432

I am 6'5" 270 lbs.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Sportsmans Guide has 1 for 79.00. Looks like a good one rated to 300lbs.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

i would suggest saving a few pennies and getting something aluminum. I know that with my first stand I went a little bit cheaper and the weight of the steel stands is awful. I know they had some sales a little while ago where you could get the viper classics for like 189 or so. Look for a deal on something lighter in weight would be my suggestion.

the ones you had listed were 36 and 30 i think.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Aluminum is the way to go. I was thinking deer stands must have come down a bunch since I bought mine years and years ago. I did not notice they were made of steel. I paid way more than that for a aluminum Buck Shot Big Shot. It is a great stand.

Darin


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

What they said times two, don't forget you get what you pay for. A tree stand you spend time 20' off the ground in my opinion is'nt the place to cut corners imho. I use an Equalizer, once you climb with a leveling stand you will NEVER use anything else.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Buy a good safety harness (Hunter's Safety Systems) no matter what you get especially if it's cheap, but most of all *wear it*! Hanging from a cheap stand is no fun, let me tell you... I'd get a Summit or a reputable brand part of the Treestand Mfg's Association.


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

Well, I appreciate the info. I think I am going to save for next years climber and use the Dick's one. I went in and spoke with a manager and got him to sell it for $79 instead of the $119! SOme of the aluminums they had which were at $199 at Bass Pro and Gander weighed 24 pounds. For the money difference of 5 lbs, I couldn't justify it on that alone. Most of my spots are not a long walk in!
Being as how season already has started and I would be on the ground again same as last year, and I had zero kills, I went ahead and bought it. I am more than likely going to get the Summit Titan Next year due to my size.
Thanks all for the quick responses.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

You bet on the safety harness!!! WEAR IT!!!!!!


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Stand*

You can't go wrong with the Summitt!!!!! I have one and absoultly LOVE IT! She bites the tree and is VERY comfortable and stable. Best sleeping stand I've ever been in .


----------

